# UFC 118 Surprising?



## Frey (Sep 4, 2010)

Was I the only one who was completely surprised that Penn lost? Being that the first one was an obvious fluke and being a long time fan I would have never guessed... Also Florian, another one of lightweights best gets taken out by Maynard who can't even finish an opponent? It's a shame, the only two lightweights that I cared about performing so badly. It was nice to see Couture deliver though ehh?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 4, 2010)

Frey said:


> Was I the only one who was completely surprised that Penn lost? Being that the first one was an obvious fluke and being a long time fan I would have never guessed... Also Florian, another one of lightweights best gets taken out by Maynard who can't even finish an opponent? It's a shame, the only two lightweights that I cared about performing so badly. It was nice to see Couture deliver though ehh?



Well, at least Maynard kept to his MO and didn't finish Florian 

BJ surprised me quite a bit, because the first fight he could've easily been awarded the decision. This time around, he looked tentative and overmatched. It seemed like he was afraid of the repercussions if he were to push the issue with Edgar because of Frankie's speed. I just wonder what is up next for him.


----------



## Frey (Sep 4, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Well, at least Maynard kept to his MO and didn't finish Florian
> 
> BJ surprised me quite a bit, because the first fight he could've easily been awarded the decision. This time around, he looked tentative and overmatched. It seemed like he was afraid of the repercussions if he were to push the issue with Edgar because of Frankie's speed. I just wonder what is up next for him.



Hahaha yeah that was nice of Maynard 

Very well put. Exactly my thoughts on the matter. As far as whats next that's a toss up I'd say. But if Maynard takes the title (I'm guessing he will) it seems like Penn would have a definite chance of reclaiming the belt considering he's destroyed wrestlers his whole career.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, wrestlers not named Matt Hughes or Georges St. Pierre


----------



## Frey (Sep 4, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, wrestlers not named Matt Hughes or Georges St. Pierre



Well he did take out Hughes once and I thought I took St. Pierre the first time too. But lets face it Maynard is no Hughes and is certainly no St. Pierre.


----------

